# look~my new fish...



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

haha.i like!!! he is so small...


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I remember when mine was that small!! Wow, you'll have fun with him!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow, great pics! He looks like a little killer.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Spot On Spot on! Nice man, Really Nice.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Nice little Rhom. Where did you shizzle him if you don't mind me asking. Nice pickup.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice little guy! How big is he? I want one too...


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

yeahhe is nice but i thought if they had bars then they were in the compressus family?


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

thanks everybody
he is 2"


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Very nice,do u know what kind of rhom he is?


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

I don`t know now.he is too small...
but i confirm he is not sanchezi.haha


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

hes just a little fella. very nice


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

haha.thank u


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

he looks pretty mean


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Very nice little fish


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

好可愛啊


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

哈哈.大哥怎么打中文了.


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

習慣了..............


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

呵呵.你看我新加入的图片.尾巴边缘黑了~


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

dweizoro said:


> 呵呵.你看我新加入的图片.尾巴边缘黑了~
> [snapback]1171439[/snapback]​


好靚啊


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

nice pics! nice fish...and ...nice jaw!!!


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

What a little beauty, those pics are pro material.


----------



## Kitty (Jul 29, 2004)

Nice and sweet little rhom!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

great quality on those shots. beautiful little P you have there.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

good lookin fish.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

look,s great


----------

